# Start/Stop Technology?



## logan_48080 (May 7, 2016)

Just got a 2016 Cruze for my daughter. When you come to a complete stop or start from a complete stop, the engine seems to "shudder" a little. Almost feels like it's stalling, but it's just for instant. Is this a product of the "start/stop" technology and is it normal. Any thoughts on this or info on what exactly "start/stop" tech is? Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it's a gen 1 Cruze Limited this is normal. It's not start/stop technology but rather the transmission going into neutral. The purpose is to put less drag on the engine and therefore reduce fuel consumption while stopped. A lot of people have complained about the way this feels.

If it's a gen 2 Cruze then I don't know.


----------



## logan_48080 (May 7, 2016)

Just realized I put this in the wrong sub forum. It's Gen 2.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to Gen 2 Powertrain forum.


----------



## irewood (Apr 22, 2016)

Sounds like start stop, mine feels like it stalls but it's just shutting off. I've gotten used to it by now but I'm sure it's auto start/stop you're feeling.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I am currently in a 2016 Gen II loaner at the moment; & I like the "Start/Stop" feature; & its pretty nice. Haven't experienced any shuttering during starting back up or stalling as pulling out for the initial restart of the car. But I do like the quicker pickup speed & power this Cruze has over mine, got more peep in its step haha!


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I drove a rental Malibu with this it was interesting, like a golf cart. Didn't have the car long enough to really notice little things like this.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Also drove the gen 2 Premiere RS earlier today and start stop was seamless but the trans downshift before stopping was a bit harsher than I remember the 1st gens to be.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Just like mentioned above it will shut off when the vehicle is stopped. There is a battery in the trunk on the driver side hidden under the panels and will have a pic of a battery showing where its located. The Gen 2 uses regenerative braking just like the Volt and ELR to charge the battery, then when the light turns green and you start to pull you foot off the brake the computer will sense this and restart the motor and be in gear ready to go by the time your foot hits the gas. GM says the starter is getting the signal to start .08 of a second after it senses your foot leaving the brake.. Also you can control how often the vehicle will shut off, on your climate controls the snowflake is where you select which option you want. When the light is yellow it will be in the comfort mode and will shut off less, when the light is green it is in eco mode and will shut off more often to save you fuel and when you push the snowflake to toggle through it will show you on the MyLink screen also just like when you make a fan speed or temp adjustment.. Anything that you have running in the vehicle when the motor shuts off will continue to run ie: the A/C, radio, anything plugged into power ports like phone chargers etc etc. When i say the air stays on it does but there is a noticeable increase in the temperature of said air and if you are hot natured like I am it will get very aggravating very very quickly.


----------

